# How do you catch big Drum and Sheepshead?



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

With Shrimp and Sandfleas of course! These fish were caught today 1/6/07 at the Ponce Jetty and Sunglow Pier. 

This Drum went 12-lbs after eating my live shrimp:










Landed him on my 6'6" bass rod and Shimano Sahara 4000. Rig used was: 20-lb Vanish Florocarbon leader, Size 1 Owner hook, tied to 20-lb PowerPro running line with a 1oz Egg sinker. Whatta workout this dude was using such a little bass rod:










Sheepie was same rod/rig using dead old stinky rotting sandfleas:



















After that the tide switched so I rolled up to Sunglow and lucked up on this feller' using a fiddler crab:










Oh yeah, last night, caught 7 Trout and 2 Blues at Dunlawton flatbridge on live shrimp. 2 of the Trout were keepers:



















All in all, it was a darn good 24 hrs in Ponce. Now I'm back in O-town getting ready to grill some Filet (mignon, not fish ) and consume mass quantities of alcoholic beverages. All fish were given to my buddy Blake, ..... I figured he could filet while I'm eating filets


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Ponce*

What side of the inlet are you fishing? ..not the ocean side, right? i go two or three times a week. I see you go near the end of the sidewalk too.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Ponce*

I see you like to hold that fish way out close to the camera..i do that too when I catch something big..it enhances it.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

*feeshes*

kodiak, you keep giving all dem feesh away like that I am going to have to move down closer to you....


----------

